# Threats to harm my betta



## Indi2012 (Aug 18, 2016)

I saw a thread from a few years ago about a girl who's sister was threatening to kill her betta and it broke my heart. My boyfriend threatened to kill mine last night, I just got the fish for him because his other one died and he was so upset about it. So now I'm taking back custody of little indi (short for independence) and teaching him a lesson not to mess with me or my animal friends. 

-IT IS NEVER OK FOR ANYONE TO THREATEN TO HARM YOUR PET.
-TELL THE POLICE
-Lookup local courthouse on the Internet and download domestic violence restraining order forms (civil if he person does not live with you or is not family/someone you are intimately involved with)
-describe threats on forms, include police report number
-go to court house early morning and give forms to court clerk
-clerk will tell you where to go and the judge will almost always grant a temporary restraining order for any threat. You have about 21 days in most states before a hearing, until then you need to have the person served by police, and then if they do anything to violate the restraining order (harm your fish or threaten to again) then you can call the police and have them arrested for violating the restraining order

-Bullying is not acceptable. 
Stand up for yourself and protect your betta hope this helps someone looking for help


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

Are you broken up?

Because if not I would advise you to consider it. Using animals as emotional pawns is the same kind who would use kids in custody battle or hurt kids to hurt the Parents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I would have reamed him a new tail -_- I broke up with one of my ex's because he slid my little 3lb poodle across the kitchen floor into the cupboard. Needless to say my tiny 5ft self almost Superman punched this 6ft tall army reserve jerk,


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

A person has to be a special kind of awful to threaten an animal. They're completely innocent! I would also advise a break up. I really can't think of a more harmless animal than a pet fish and anyone willing to kill a creature to make a point isn't someone worth keeping around


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I applaud you for standing up for the betta and also yourself. It can be so difficult to give up a relationship with a person and I am sorry you had to experience all that ugliness. 

[Warning in advance since some of this post might possibly be in violations of the rules? I don't know. And also some mentions of sensitive topics. Just in case.]

I don't usually go into my personal life on this forum, but I've had some rough times with my family and it was a part of the reason I basically disappeared from the internet for a while. After many weeks of unpleasantness while I was home for summer "vacation", a family member was mad _at me_ and my cat just happened to come up the stairs and was walking by and they reached out and kicked him. And I was horrified and scooped my cat that was probably more surprised and scared than hurt. Said family proceeded to scream at me for "showing more care and love to a stupid animal" than my family. Called me selfish. Heartless. That they could do whatever they wanted because this was their house. Threatened to "get rid of [cat]." Etc. Etc. Now I've had some awful fights with them but that was when something snapped in me and I had to get out. I called my gf begging her to come get me and left the next morning with my cat. Fled cross the country in a daze. We stayed with a close friend who I had met on this forum and actually never met in person before that one night (and still feel incredibly guilty for dragging them into it and also acting miserable the whole time despite how gracious and welcoming she was), but otherwise drove straight through.

There were a lot of things, but that was the event that really made me realize how toxic and awful the situation was. And if they were really that low to go and strike a defensive animal, then I couldn't be around them.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

No relationship is ever worth risking your own, or the safety of your pets, I agree with everyone else, you need to get out, threatening an innocent animal because they aren't happy with something takes a special kind of stupid person.

FengHuang, I am SO sorry that happened to you, I'm glad you and your cat are OK, and that you had somewhere to stay.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Thank you for this information. I would have never thought you could file or report any kind of threat against someone for fish. It might not be the same where I come from but it's good reminder for myself to check out how the process works for where I live. 

And I'm sorry too, Fenghuang. I'm glad things worked out in the end and everyone is safe. You are very brave! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

